# jack plate to lower motor



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

You won't be able to lower the motor with a jack plate. The transom will get in the way of controls. Sell the motor and buy one with a 20" shaft.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

An operable jack plate wouldn't work, but you could fabricate a fixed jack plate ("set back plate") out of aluminum and aluminum plate. I did one for my old Highsider and there's no reason you couldn't make it work for lowering instead of raising.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Even with a fixed jack plate, it would still be very difficult, if not impossible to tilt the motor, and there would be major interference with controls. You'd need an outrageous and impractical amout of setback to make it work. Look at your rig. See how much you could lower the motor before the tiller/steering control contacts the top of the transom.


----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't believe you did that!!! I did the same thing and went round and round on how to alter something. Time to suck it up and sell the short shaft. I know, not what you wanted to hear.


----------

